
Stackpath CDN experience - stemuk
Does anybody have any experience with the Stackpath CDN ( https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.stackpath.com )? They have recently gotten a lot of traction by acquiring not only MaxCDN (in the summer of 2016), but also Highwinds last month. This move easily makes them one of the top competitors in the CDN space, and the merge went through pretty much unnoticed on Hacker News.<p>This makes me wonder whether somebody here has any experience with Stackpath CDN or can share some information regarding their service quality. Are they really as good as their pricing (0.02$ - 0.06$ per GB) promises?
======
remx
I remember this from a while back:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12158174](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12158174)

&&

[https://techcrunch.com/2016/07/25/security-as-a-service-
star...](https://techcrunch.com/2016/07/25/security-as-a-service-startup-
stackpath-nabs-180m-4-acquisitions-including-maxcdn/)

I have no experience with the Stackpath CDN itself, but I can only guess it's
exactly like MaxCDN, which are apparently the cheapest and fastest. All these
CDNs are more or less the same in terms of speed and availability though.
Since it's such a competitive space, I don't really mind what CDN I use, as
long as it's cheap compared to others and it has a decent amount of PoPs
(Point of presence) scattered around the globe.

~~~
stemuk
I am wondering whether the prices will go up if the Highwinds acquisition is
finalized. But true, generally speaking all CDNs are relatively similar.

